# LEISES DVD-Laufwerk



## Blightning (6. April 2016)

Moin,
ich suche ein leises DVD Laufwerk für meinen PC. 
Brennen muss es nicht können, es wird nur zum Hörbuch hören und DVDs gucken genutzt oder mal um was zu installieren.
 Mein Altes ist leider sehr laut und stört wirklich extrem, daher suche ich ein möglichst leises(komplett geräuschlos wäre optimal).
Ein internes Laufwerk wäre in Ordnung, extern ist aber auch ok sofern es nicht den Preis unnötig steigert.

Mein Problem dabei ist jetzt, dass ich sehr viele Laufwerk verglichen habe und wirklich bei JEDEM ist in den Rezensionen von "Zu laut", "Stört beim Filme gucken", "Röhrt plötzlich laut auf" etc. die Rede.

Kennt jemand von euch vielleicht ein bestimmtes Laufwerk das für seine geräuscharme/lose Leistung bekannt ist?
Ich finde da leider nichts und von den Sachen die empfohlen werden sind meistens ebenfalls massenhaft negative Bewertungen bzgl. Lautstärke vorhanden.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

Blightning schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich suche ein leises DVD Laufwerk für meinen PC.
> Brennen muss es nicht können, es wird nur zum Hörbuch hören und DVDs gucken genutzt oder mal um was zu installieren.
> Mein Altes ist leider sehr laut und stört wirklich extrem, daher suche ich ein möglichst leises(komplett geräuschlos wäre optimal).
> ...



Das ist schwer, denn ein gewisses Geräusch ist IMMER da, und an sich sind die Laufwerke alle so ausgereift, dass sie eigentlich nicht mehr "laut" sind, und da CDs/DVDs am PC eine immer unwichtigere Rolle spielen, fehlt es auch an "massenhaften" Erfahrungen zu Laufwerken der letzten 2-3 Jahre...  bei einem DVD-Player wiederum gibt es viele, die man als "sehr leise" bezeichnet, denn da wird selbst ein vorhandenes Geräusch idR kaum/nicht wahrgenommen, da der dann 2-3m weg steht vom Sofa. Schaust du denn am PC-Monitor, oder hast du einen TV? 

das mit dem "aufröhren" ist aber immer da, wenn der Inhalt des Datenträgers geladen wird, das ist unvermeidbar. Und auch beim zb Kopieren oder Rippen ist es immer lauter, da die Disc mit mehr Speed dreht als fürs Abspielen bei 1x-CD oder 1x-DVD-Speed.

Eine Alternative wäre vlt ein externes Laufwerk für USB - das könntest du dann irgendwo "hinlegen", wo du es nicht hörst. Es hilft ja oft schon, wenn einfach nur irgendwas vor dem Laufwerk ist, was den Schall blockt. Auch ein PC-Gehäuse, wo eine Klappe an der Front das Laufwerk mit verdeckt, kann den Schall dämpfen.


----------



## Peter23 (6. April 2016)

Du brauchst wahrscheinlich kein neues Laufwerk.


Zitat von Chip:

"Aktuelle Laufwerke arbeiten in Drehzahlbereichen, die früher Festplatten  vorbehalten waren. Die deswegen auftretenden Geräusche können  beispielsweise beim DVD-Film anschauen sehr nervig sein. Mit CD-Bremse  können Sie die Geschwindigkeit herunterregeln, so dass sich die DVD  langsamer dreht und das CD-/DVD-Laufwerk kaum noch hörbar ist."

Link: CD-Bremse - Download - CHIP


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Du brauchst wahrscheinlich kein neues Laufwerk.
> 
> 
> Zitat von Chip:
> ...


  is die Frage, ob das inzwischen sehr alte Tool noch geht. zudem: an sich drehen die Discs beim DVD-Schauen halt mit 1x -DVD-Speed, nicht schneller. Weniger schnell wäre wiederum zu langsam, um die nötigen Daten zu lesen. An sich sollte es also speziell beim DVD-Schauen nix bringen, außer die Videosoftware gibt immer wieder mal Gas, um Daten zu lesen, und macht dann Pause. Aber normalerweise dreht die DVD gleichmäßig mit dem Speed, der fürs Bild ausreicht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger ^^


----------

